# Oyster Bay (Georges River) - 28/4/07



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Eastcoast and I are arriving at Connell Rd ramp at 5:30am. The plan is to bag-out on bream using poppers and SP's. There has been a few about so hopes are high. 

Rain may be a part of the equation as well :? , but we'll be going anyway.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## fishtale73 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cid said:


> Eastcoast and I are arriving at Connell Rd ramp at 5:30am. The plan is to bag-out on bream using poppers and SP's. There has been a few about so hopes are high.
> 
> Rain may be a part of the equation as well :? , but we'll be going anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi i,m new to site but just purchased a hobbie sport if interested i would glad to go with you next time if you don t mind i need a few pointers on how to catch fish on sp and hard bodie lures.
Cheers Jason. :lol:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi fishtale73
look for cids trip report in the new couple of days, we fished this morning with good results.
speaking for cid and myself your more than welcome, next trip if cid-ney is allowed might be in the next couple of weeks. 
cid will put up a post with the date. mick


----------

